# Best Primarch During Heresy?



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Not too complicated, just vote for who you think was the best Primarch During the Horus Heresy( AKA near the climax when everyone's chosen a side). Basically your favorite. Try and post why you think that if you want to.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm gonna quote some other people for my argument in the matter:



> Originally Posted by Lord of Nonsensical Crap
> 
> The best way to determine the "greatest Primarch" is to rule out the ones with the most glaring faults:
> 
> ...


As for my argument for Sanguinius & Russ, I'll quote another person who had good points:



librisrouge said:


> I have to go with Sanguinus for a few reasons:
> 1) IMO, most harsh raising. Landed on a Irradiated planet/desert waistland full of mutant canibals and leads the scattered a weak tribes of pure human in victory over them. Definetly top 5 raising.
> 2) He has wings...of all the mutations he could have gotten, wings that work even when armored is AWESOME!
> 3) Psychicly, he may have been the most potent Primarch with only Magus being a competition and that is because Magnus worked at it while Sanguinus listened to Pops. See how listening is a good thing.
> ...


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

You are lucky I was distracted, almost posted an excess of 1000 word rage about how much I disagree with those two quotes you posted. As in a really massive rage. But luckily I have been calmed. 

My favorite Primarch before, during, and after the Heresy is, has, and always will be Magnus. You know why.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

Toss up between the Red Angel and the Cyclops, but I had to go with Sanguinius. He died in an epic battle with Horus which puts him up there in my books. Magnus unleashed all sorts of psychic hell on the wolves when he finally decided to fight, and when he came back he did so with a vengence.


----------



## Buttons (Jan 23, 2012)

Fulgrim, perfection and all that nonsense, plus he managed to kill Ferrus Manus and Guilleman, which I guess is cool.


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

Alpharius Omegon, for trolling everyone from Horus to the Cabal and Guilleman and possibly deciding the outcome of the Heresy..


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Lorgar .... He started the Religion that the Imperium of Man seems to revolve around, even though the Big E tried to stamp it out. He also wrote most of the Codex Astartes if I am not mistaken, something that is still used by the Imperium to this day. Without him the face of the Imperium would be much different than it is now.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just to play Devil's Advocate I want to say that Russ didn't necessarily _want_ to turn on his brothers, he just knew he had to.

As for my fav? Its still Magnus. The guy wanted nothing but the best for everyone in the Imperium.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm going with Fulgrim, he was basically a true BA Primarch before and during his turning to Chaos (Well possession). He admired beauty and perfection which made his Legion one of the best and most trusted; The Emperor allowed him to name and use his personal title and royal seal. He ALSO killed an avatar with his bare hands, which pretty much means he killed a god... seeing how the Eldar thought of the Avatar as a god. That and he killed two Primarchs... well one is supposed to be still alive just in a comma XD.


----------



## Agarwaen (Oct 8, 2011)

The Lion and Corax are my 2 favourites. Jonson (to me) epitomises everything you would want in a warrior, despite his obvious flaws and errors in judgement. Corax is just cool.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dorn, only Primarch in the thick of the action who kept an outwardly level head. Reinforced the palace against some of the greatest strategic Primarchs including his siege specialist rival, with half the numbers and with traitors on the inside. Was put in charge of the Emperor's Forces and was withdrawn to Terra as his Praetorian before the war had even erupted. 

He rescued the Emperor and saved the Imperium (Technically at least), his First Captain was the first Emperor's Champion who was considered one of the greatest swordsmen out of all the legions and went on to slay a number of traitor champions.

Pretty sure if he was confronted with Horus at the end he would of done the same thing as Sanguinius.

All this and he's still not a poster boy like Russ, Sanguinius and Johnson which I can relate to.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Dorn for being the mastermind behind the defense of Terra which had the emperor not been impetuous, would have held until loyalist relief forces arrived.

Runner up is Lorgar for his choosing Erebus to sway Horus, and thus beginning the Heresy in the first place. He gets 2nd place due to his being owned by Corax in personal combat as well as his legion's poor combat performance against the Ultramarines.


----------



## CJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Your argument for Alpharius, weak. First, that event was after the heresy, I don't think you can use that as a point of who was best during the Heresy. Also, embarrassed the boys in blue, UM? Nah I dont think so. Guilliman killed Alphy, even if they were driven away and his first company blown, they killed the leader. Oh wait, but it is speculated that he isn't dead. Ok lets play that game. It is said, that the Alpha legion has been said to be terminated by the Lords of Terra, but they are proven false since the AL pop up yet again.

However what would make someone think that they had been terminated? Oh if they had actually suffered a loss on a scale where many Alpha legion died, so much so you can say they were wiped out. If you ask me, I speculate they suffered without Alphy's leadership and continued to get their asses kicked. But again it is speculation right, it isn't clearly written so It can't be true 

I might make this into a thread, really piss some Alpha Legion fan boys off.


----------

